# Get Your Pictures In & Vote For Our Halloween Howl Dog Costume Contest!



## nifty

Sounds like fun! Where should the photos be submitted?


----------



## PetGuide.com

Right on this thread!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Where do we submit the photos?


----------



## Imagineblueskies

*Halloween Pictures*

I'd like to post, but don't see the "manage attachments" anywhere... Can you help, please?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

HAPPY HALLOWEEN FROM PRINCESS MOLLY!


----------



## Towandafox

*Poobacca!*

A long time ago, in a dog park far, far away . . . 


Star Wars is back and to celebrate that, Tully has dressed up as her favorite character, with a twist, Poobacca! We hope everyone has a lovely Halloween!










*View picture here --> *Poobacca!

Note: I attempted to upload the picture here, but it would not show up. I've included a link. It is also the same picture as my signature.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What happened to the pics and voting????????????????????????//


----------



## Administrator

The voting is at the top of this thread.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I don't think this thread is working properly. When I asked my question there were no responses to the thread. Then my reply to the thread with my question showed up then disappeared. Then I tried again with my photo and it never posted to the thread even though it said it did. I even went on my computer to check and it still wasn't there. This is the first time I have ever seen any responses actually posted to this thread other than the admins. I still don't see a way to vote. I'm sad I missed the entrance time. We had an entire photo shoot and everything ?.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I don't think this thread is working properly. When I asked my question there were no responses to the thread. Then my reply to the thread with my question showed up then disappeared. I tried again with my photo and it never posted to the thread either even though it said it did. I even went in my computer to check and it still wasn't there. This is the first time I have ever seen any responses actually posted to this thread other than the admins. I still don't see a way to vote. I'm sad I missed the entrance time. We had an entire photo shoot and everything .


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Woah! Once I submitted my reply the voting panel showed up for me! How weird!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I don't have permission to post an attachment to this thread?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Don't know what happened, but I think it's a shame and feel many were cheated out of their chance to participate! I know I was looking forward to seeing everybody's Poodles all decked out for Halloween!:dontknow:hwell::sad:


----------

